# Reusing glass blocks



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I've never had to do it, but now it looks like I will have to.

My thoughts were careful demo, scrape what you can, then muratic acid to loosen and clean off the remaining mortar/grout.

Any issues with what I'm thinking about doing?

By the way this is a free standing glass block shower wall, probably about 60-70 glass blocks.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Mike.:thumbsup:

I've never heard of it being done, but my only concern would be the effects of the acid on the glass. I'm not sure about muriatic acid, but I do know certain acids are used to etch glass. Might want to try it on one before going into mass production.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Hey Mike.:thumbsup:
> 
> I've never heard of it being done, but my only concern would be the effects of the acid on the glass. I'm not sure about muriatic acid, but I do know certain acids are used to etch glass. Might want to try it on one before going into mass production.


Good call. That would be my only concern really. Sounds silly, but make sure they are rinsed well with clean water as well to make sure no contamination of the new mortar occurs.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had to take some down and I was amazed at how clean the mortar comes off. If I remember right I would hit the mortar with a hammer (that was still on) and it would just fall away. I think I also used steel wool to clean 'em up real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I would go to a masonry supply house that deals with the company Prosoco. I have used Vana-Trol to wash down glass block windows. But I think one of their other products like SafEtch might be better. I would stay away from muriatic acid, but you could always test it on one block if possible.

Company website:

http://www.prosoco.com/


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I'll call Prosoco next week and pick their brains, I read the info on those two products, seems like they might work. I'll see what they say.

I guess I can call Pittsburgcorning and see what they have to say too.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Why are the glass blocks being re used? Would new blocks not cost about $500.00? Great on you for reusing the glass blocks.

I would imagine the labour to prep them up would be more than that. I do think it's great you are re using them but a free standing glass block wall needs a lot of mini rebar and that won't fit unless your blocks are clean.

The cleaning process may remove the white spray and then your setting will require much more care.

A lot of work.

Are the glass blocks historical?

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

And 6 months later what am I up to in Vancouver? Cleaning up glass blocks. I did recommend to my client that they use a smaller 4"x8" glass block but the temptation to save a bundle of cash on a load of recycle glass blocks was to great. I love the fact that these glass blocks will get to be reused again and then stand the test of time for another family.

What is also important to point out is that the family doing this work is doing so more because they are trying to renovate their home Greenly and use recycled products when and where they can. Sadly this practice often costs you more than just throwing things away and starting fresh. I know it has cost me a ton on my own personal project but I'm glad I have taken the efforts to reuse building materials and like to see these clients working so hard.

Respect.

Now to get them ready for installation.





































You can see in these pictures that there is very little mortar but the process of cleaning them has removed the paint in many places.

My suggestion to the clients was to skim coat all these painted areas with a little Grani Rapid White.

That's the plan.

Since for this project the client is doing all the hard work the only extra expense for them is a 1/2 hour of my time teaching them how to apply the Grani Rapid and the cost of the Grani Rapid. They will still come out way ahead since they purchsed the glass blocks for about 15cent on the dollar.


JW


----------

